# [] bei WinFactory



## Anonymous (27 August 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe Probleme mit dem Online Lotto-Tipp-Spielen von Win-Factory und bin soweit, jetzt eine Strafanzeige wegen Wirtschaftsbetrug zu stellen.

Man spielt hier in einer Tippgemeinschaft mit 60 Teilnehmern beim Samstagslotto in 120 Tippreihen mit. Einsatz/Monat/Teilnehmer ca. 30 € Durchschnittlicher  Gewinn/Monat ca. 10 €.

Da liegt mein Problem, laut Vertrag und monatlicher Abrechnung erfolgt Auszahlung erst, wenn > 25 € Gewinnsumme. 

Diese hatte ich bereits vor 14 Monaten überschritten. Trotz 2 Erinnerungsschreiben und Androhung einer Straganzeige ist noch immer keine Überweisung erfolgt. 

Es kam allerdings ein Schreiben, wonach der Vertrag zum 30.06.04 gekündigt wurde. 

Seitdem keine Abbuchungen mehr. 

Haben andere ähnliche Probleme mit WIN-Factory gehabt?

unter *****@**** sammel ich Informationen für eine Sammelklage!


gruß Poerke[/b]

_ Die NUB lassen die Veröffentlichung von E-Mail-Adressen nicht zu, melde Dich an, dann kannst Du Persönliche Nachrichten versenden und erhalten, E-Mail-Adresse editiert.    DJ/Mod_


----------



## virenscanner (27 August 2004)

> ...sammel ich Informationen für eine Sammelklage!


JEHOVA!

Bitte dies hier mal durchlesen...


----------



## scrat007 (27 August 2004)

Braucht ihr große flache oder runde kleine Steine  :lol: 

*scnr*


----------



## drboe (27 August 2004)

*Re: Betrug bei WinFactory*



			
				Poerke schrieb:
			
		

> Man spielt hier in einer Tippgemeinschaft mit 60 Teilnehmern beim Samstagslotto in 120 Tippreihen mit. Einsatz/Monat/Teilnehmer ca. 30 € Durchschnittlicher  Gewinn/Monat ca. 10 €.


Wow! Meist ist der Gewinn geringer. Der wird doch durch 60 geteilt. Es wurden also ca. 600 EUR erlöst, bzw. je Ziehung ca. 150 EUR. Eingesetzt wurden aber 1.800 EUR. Die Tippscheine (10 Stück a 12 Spielreihen) kosten je 9 EUR zzgl. 0,50 EUR je Schein (ohne Spiel 77 = 1,50 EUR je Schein und Super6 = 1,25 EUR je Schein). Alles in allem 95 EUR. Das 4 mal, macht 1.420 EUR für den Untermehmer, und zwar sicher. Die Gewinne zahlt er ja aus den tatsächlichen Ausschüttungen. Ganz schöne Marge. 
Wenn man mit 11 Freunden spielt, wäre jeder mit 31,67 EUR dabei gewesen, hätte bei gleichem Gewinn - er kommt mir wirklich hoch vor - aber 600/12=50 EUR eingestrichen. Abzüglich Einsatz ein Plus von 18,33 EUR, gegenüber 20 EUR Verlust in der Spielgemeinschaft.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (24 Januar 2005)

*Ärger mit Winfactory*

:x 
Hallo,

ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit der Firma Win-Factory... Nach meinem juristischen Wissensstand gilt eine mündliche Zusage als Vertrag, wenn kein weiteres Schreiben folgt, dass eine Unterschrift verlangt. So wurde mir am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass der Vertrag, den ich mit ihnen abschließen würde, nach 3 Monaten automatisch ausläuft, sofern ich nicht schriftlich eine Verlängerung stelle. Das habe ich nicht getan und dennoch wird weiter von meinem Konto abgebucht... einen Gewinn habe ich trotz der angeblichen Teilnahme an monatlich 200 Gewinnspielen nicht erhalten.

Wer das kommentieren möchte kann das tun: []

MfG,
Olaf Krause

*[Virenscanner: Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## Stan (24 Januar 2005)

*Re: Ärger mit Winfactory*

Hallo,

_


			
				OliveK schrieb:
			
		


			:x 
Hallo,

......... So wurde mir am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass der Vertrag, den ich mit ihnen abschließen würde, nach 3 Monaten automatisch ausläuft, sofern ich nicht schriftlich eine Verlängerung stelle. 
MfG,
Olaf Krause
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_
bist Du sicher? Steht in den AGB von denen nicht etwas von automatischer Verlängerung?
Ich weiß es nicht, dafür habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, das "windige" Firmen Sachverhalte nicht immer unbedingt wahrheitsgemäß darstellen. :argue: 
Ich rate zu einem Einsendebrief mit Rückschein. Kündigung zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt. Abbuchungserlaubnis zum Kündigungstermin (evtl. Fristen einhalten) zurückziehen.


----------



## Wetterhexe70 (28 Februar 2005)

Ich bin bzw. war auch ein "Opfer" von Winfactory, allerdings war ich inzwischen was das Geld angeht, erfolgreich. Die Geschichte geht aber noch weiter.

Nähere Infos für Betroffene über PN


----------



## Dino (28 Februar 2005)

Wetterhexe70 schrieb:
			
		

> Nähere Infos für Betroffene über PN


Schade...erst neugierig machen und dann....
Ist es denn so persönlich? Man kann Facts auch anonymisieren.


----------



## Wetterhexe70 (28 Februar 2005)

Mir geht es hier nicht um sensationsgieriges Geplänkel. Wenn jemand mit Winfactory Probleme hat, sollte er sich möglichst bald an die Polizei wenden.
Näheres wie gesagt über PN


----------



## Dino (28 Februar 2005)

Wetterhexe70 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir geht es hier nicht um sensationsgieriges Geplänkel...


Mir auch nicht, aber um allgemein zugängliche Information. Infos hinter geschlossenen Vorhängen ist eher nicht Sinn und Zweck eines Forums...


----------



## Wetterhexe70 (28 Februar 2005)

Meine Güte. Es geht aber um ein laufendes Verfahren Wer nicht betroffen ist, muß das jetzt eigentlich nicht so spannend finden, oder?


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Februar 2005)

Es ist aber der Sinn eines Forums, Erfahrungen zu teilen und somit vielen Betroffenen zu helfen.
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Wetterhexe70 (28 Februar 2005)

Ich sagte doch oben, wendet Euch an die Polizei. Ich habe mein Geld bekommen, nachdem Anzeige erstattet worden ist.


----------



## yoli (13 Juni 2005)

Hallo!!

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit die Anrufe von denen zu unterbinden??? 

Seit Tagen rufen die ständig bei mir an, auch wenn mir schleierhaft ist, woher sie meine Telefonnummer haben. Jedesmal sage ich, dass sie meine Telefonnummer gefälligst zu löschen haben, jedesmal sagen sie mir das zu und ständig werde ich erneut angerufen.  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (15 November 2005)

*Re: Ärger mit Winfactory*



			
				OliveK schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ähnliche Probleme mit der Firma Win-Factory... Nach meinem juristischen Wissensstand gilt eine mündliche Zusage als Vertrag, wenn kein weiteres Schreiben folgt, dass eine Unterschrift verlangt. So wurde mir am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass der Vertrag, den ich mit ihnen abschließen würde, nach 3 Monaten automatisch ausläuft, sofern ich nicht schriftlich eine Verlängerung stelle. Das habe ich nicht getan und dennoch wird weiter von meinem Konto abgebucht... einen Gewinn habe ich trotz der angeblichen Teilnahme an monatlich 200 Gewinnspielen nicht erhalten.


Wie geil, mein bester Dank gilt genau diesen Leuten, die uns anderen vor solchen [ edit]  warnen. Keine Angst davor zu haben alleine als "Depp" darzustehen, nach dem Motto ... sag ich nix,fallen andere auch drauf rein,bin ich nicht so alleine.. der [ edit]  muss so schnell wie möglich und so viele wie möglich erreichen.

_aus rechtlichen Gründen zwei Wörter editiert, modaction _


----------

